# Power hunter layout blind



## brobones (Mar 10, 2004)

I am thinking of purchasing one of these blinds, anyone have one if you do can you tell me what you like and dislike about it? Cabelas has them for 149.99 I think that is a great price. Is there room for a dog in them? Any info would be apprciated


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

i don't think there would be room for a dog in them. they are lightweight and easy to carry out. they also are very low profile. i just don't like the flip open top. i talked to fred zink last weekend and he said he likes the power hunter better than the finisher.


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2004)

Damn, I can'tbelieve this topic just came up.. THe last three days I've been debating on getting 2, maybe 3 Power hunters just for the fact of the such low profileness. Sure beats an Avery Finisher for the height matter, but just can't get over the stupid flip open net, kinda like the stupid old goose chairs..

This early season doesn't have much cover, and in order to be successful, you need to be mobile and blend in well with whatever cover is available...


----------



## Brett Beinke (Jul 20, 2004)

One difference between the goose chairs and power hunter is that the lid on the power hunter goes all the way back to the ground instead of at a 90 degree angle. I have NEVER had it come back and hit me. No, I wouldn't reomend it for a dog and yes, the Power Hunter is a Pro-Staff favorite. They are easy to see out of, flag out of and call out of and very easy to hide on flat wheat stubble fields.


----------



## Perry Thorvig (Mar 6, 2002)

What a coincidence. I too just saw this blind at Sportsman's Warehouse today and really liked the see-through canopy. Visibility is great. I also wondered about how it would flip back. Glad Brett has some experience with it.

I need another blind. I have been a strong advocate of the Final Approach Pro-Guide and the Kolpin service. But, the Power Hunter looks very appealing for its light weight, portability, low profile, and lack of tubes to bend and break.

And the price is great. I think I am going to get one more toy.


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2004)

So it does flip all the way back??!! Maybe 2 will be making it's way to my trailer this weekend.. Thanks for the info Brett... :thumb:


----------



## goosehunter21 (May 18, 2004)

I have one that i just mudded and used last last weekend and now i bought a finisher. I will selll my powerer hunter for $110 or best offer


----------



## Perry Thorvig (Mar 6, 2002)

Well, ahh, care to say why you are so disillusioned??


----------



## mojoteal (Oct 8, 2004)

GREAT Blinds !!! light weight,cheap,low profile. BUT your dog wont fit.


----------



## zettler (Sep 7, 2002)

mojoteal said:


> GREAT Blinds !!! light weight,cheap,low profile. BUT your dog wont fit.


I knew there was some reason I was considering not opening my new Power Hunter blind! I thought of that last weekend, but then in all my rush to get as much done before this weekend, I went ahead and mudded it and threw the box out in the trash just this morning!

Oh well, I will just look for the dog-size one for my Lab.

On the subject of mudding, how do you all go about mudding up your blind???

I took mine outside after assembly, got a bucket of dirt, mixed water to form a thick paste and just spread it all over it.

Then, I tried getting it all off with a broom - no way - so I used the hose to wash a lot of it off. Otherwise, you wouldn't be able to see through the mud in the holes and it would just look like an extra-large mud candy bar...

I am thinking of mudding it again as it is sitting opened up outside right now and its been raining all day.

Any other suggestions?

I do have a bunch of Rafia Grass that I have treated with Thompson's Water Seal that will be used to cover it, so that is already taken care of...

Thank you in advance!


----------

